# Rental suggestion in Oceanside or Carlsbad



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Usually bring my own bike, but with it raining for most of next week the wife is pushing me not to. But it might be sunny the first weekend, so looking for rental options in Oceanside/Carlsbad. Any ideas?

Looking to rent road bike.


----------



## vandyatc (Aug 23, 2013)

Www.Synapticcycles.com

Joe will have you fill out a fitment form and have the bike 98% right for you when he delivers it. I had a bike delivered to Costa resort in Carlsbad and picked up two days later. Super easy and super reasonably priced. 

Bike was a Focus with nice wheels and SRAM components. It was darn near as nice as my bike at home. 

I highly recommend.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the rec, I'll check them out sometime. Weather forecast changed, so wife said bring both our bikes


----------

